# novedex xt as a pct for oxodrol



## playboy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hear a lot of different things about using nolvedex xt as opposed to nolvadex for a pct. I plan on doing a three week cycle of oxodrol and planning to use novedex xt for pct. I have read that oxodrol has little to no estrogen conversion so that a product like novedex xt would be a sufficient pct to keep gains and get test back up. Has anyone used one over the other as a pct for a prohormone like oxodrol or other clones and will it work. To clear up any confusion i am 33 yrs. old and have done my research on this and have all the support sups. i need and the diet down, this is just the final piece i need so i can start my cycle. Just looking for any testomonials from any who has done a cycle.


----------



## nni (Mar 29, 2008)

not really such a good idea, certainly not standalone.


----------



## playboy (Mar 29, 2008)

what else would you recomend


----------



## biggfly (Mar 29, 2008)

probably wise, if not a must, to always have a SERM on hand. Better to err on the side of cautious than having hindsight regrets. Nolva.


----------



## playboy (Mar 29, 2008)

i think i probabally knew that maybe i was just hopping that nxt might be as good as they claim it to be and it is easier to get, but since i am usually cautious with things like this i think i will try to get the real deal nolva. thanks guys


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2008)

Why are you using this crap? Do you really think it's going to DO anything?

Why not just run AAS?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not run the XT only it will not help bring your test levels back first and foremost i would have a SERM on hand even if you are not going to use it just in case you need it. But if you are going to run a over the counter pct i would run Post Cycle Support which will help with test levels and to reduce estrogen then you can run the XT inverse if you want. The other thing that worries me is no mention of on cycle supports what do you plan to run? Please get as much knowledge before using these compounds they are steriods and can be very harmful if not done properly feel free to ask questions and good luck


----------



## biggfly (Mar 29, 2008)

Running AAS intimidates alot of people...alot of the mindset is that if it is taken orally, then it is not a "real" steroid. Back in the day, people only thought of steroids as needles and injections, so the oral capsules seem less "dark" and i think it's hard for most to go to the needle. I know I used to have that mindset...just my opinion for whatever its worth. The needle/injection thing is scary to newbies or beginners. Even if the methylated orals are a "pick your liver poison of the week", its still perceived as lesser of 2 evils I guess.


----------



## playboy (Mar 29, 2008)

i have plenty of supports like milk thistle red rye rice niacin coq10 hawthorne berries fish oil and so on like i said i have done my research pct is just final piece before i start thanks to all for your help gonna go with the nolva


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 29, 2008)

playboy said:


> i have plenty of supports like milk thistle red rye rice niacin coq10 hawthorne berries fish oil and so on like i said i have done my research pct is just final piece before i start thanks to all for your help gonna go with the nolva



You got good support supps and it is wise not to go the xt route solo best of luck to you bro have a good cycle


----------



## playboy (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am sort of in the same boat as Playboy, except I have started Novedex XT, but was wondering if using the generic version of Nolva is ok. I know we buy generic medicines from the pharmacy all the time because it works better insurance coverage wise. Could the same be said for generic nolva (tamoxifen citrate)? fda approve generic medicines, any such luck for generic SERMs


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Running AAS intimidates alot of people...alot of the mindset is that if it is taken orally, then it is not a "real" steroid. Back in the day, people only thought of steroids as needles and injections, so the oral capsules seem less "dark" and i think it's hard for most to go to the needle. I know I used to have that mindset...just my opinion for whatever its worth. The needle/injection thing is scary to newbies or beginners. Even if the methylated orals are a "pick your liver poison of the week", its still perceived as lesser of 2 evils I guess.



Bingo! 

However perception is dependent on people, and people are usually ignorant and irrational, so go figure.  

I'll do a PH because they are still legal and I don't have to worry about the feds kicking down my door. I will do AAS again, but I don't have a place I feel comfortable ordering from yet. The las tlab I was ordering from went down in the big bust.


----------



## zombul (Sep 5, 2008)

zay1967 said:


> I am sort of in the same boat as Playboy, except I have started Novedex XT, but was wondering if using the generic version of Nolva is ok. I know we buy generic medicines from the pharmacy all the time because it works better insurance coverage wise. Could the same be said for generic nolva (tamoxifen citrate)? fda approve generic medicines, any such luck for generic SERMs



Again Nolva is tamoxifen citrate.


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 5, 2008)

zombul said:


> Again Nolva is tamoxifen citrate.


I am not disputing that. My question was: Like prescription medicine that come in generic brands, and it is ok to take them to cure or treat illnesses, can the same be said if I take generic Nolva? Or, has onyone tried generic nolva?


----------



## zombul (Sep 5, 2008)

zay1967 said:


> I am not disputing that. My question was: Like prescription medicine that come in generic brands, and it is ok to take them to cure or treat illnesses, can the same be said if I take generic Nolva? Or, has onyone tried generic nolva?



????if it is tamoxifen citrate it is tamoxifen citrate even if I call fruit loops.Are you asking if it's ok to buy it at a discounted price?If so then yes tamoxifen is Nolva?I think I know what your asking and if so,don't worry just buy the tamoxifen citrate.


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I appreciate your patience with me on this topic.


----------



## zombul (Sep 5, 2008)

No problem glad we could help.


----------

